# Simple little tips



## megga (Feb 24, 2013)

Thought i would start this thread as i would find any little tips helpful and hope that others might as well.
so here is mine:

When going out in the cold for a bike ride only carry a few test strips as its eiser to get one out with cold numb fingers.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2013)

megga said:


> Thought i would start this thread as i would find any little tips helpful and hope that others might as well.
> so here is mine:
> 
> When going out in the cold for a bike ride only carry a few test strips as its eiser to get one out with cold numb fingers.



I have an Optium Xceed as my spare meter, but I also use it as my 'run' meter because the strips are individually wrapped - this means I can carry just the few I need for my run rather than having to keep them in the pot like I do with my Accu Chek strips


----------



## megga (Feb 24, 2013)

i have a couple of meters, but just use my combo as its linked to my pump, not the smalest and is a bugger to warm up when cold.


----------

